# Health insurance for renewal of titre de séjour?



## JCheeverLoophole

The end of our first year in France is approaching and we are beginning the online process for titre de séjour renewal. When we originally applied for our visas we were required to buy health insurance that covered the cost of repatriation. Is this necessary for the renewal? We are retirees with good health insurance through my former employer that covers all health care costs in France.

Thanks for any insight into this!


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you on any sort of pension (US SS, IRA or similar) you really enroll in the CPAM program since it is free of charge to retirees on a pension. Being enrolled in the health insurance cover can come in handy later if you should need to "prove" your integration into French life and society. There should be no question about repatriation cover if you're renewing the visa, or if you simply offer your Carte Vitale if and when you are asked for health care cover.

And if you're happy with your cover through your former employer, you can use that as your "mutuelle" (since the mutuelle coverage isn't mandatory).


----------



## JCheeverLoophole

Thank you Bev. In fact we applied for PUMA at the end of November, three months after our arrival here. After two months we received a letter from our local CPAM requesting some additional documents. We sent the documents but heard nothing back. After hours of trying to get through to the CPAM on the phone, I finally spoke to someone a little over two weeks ago who told me they hadn't received the documents, so my wife went and hand-delivered copies of the same documents to the CPAM. The person I spoke to gave me a case number that she said should expedite matters. I've tried calling repeatedly but can't even get to the point where I'm on hold, so I've no idea the state of our applications and I've no idea how to proceed.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hang onto any email correspondence or receipts for your information. Those constitute your "proof" that you have at least applied for your CPAM cover. Apply for your renewal as planned - they don't specifically ask for info on your health insurance cover, though they do want proof of your pensions, which is probably what they really need. All the administrative services seem to be backed up at the moment but just be sure to hang onto any and all receipts (and that case number) to use if you are asked.


----------

